# Rabbit eye scratch/infection!?



## Briana k (Jul 31, 2021)

Here I have a rabbit I rescued literally yesterday ): I was doing a slow introduction of her and my bunny but my boyfriend got impatient and lifted the gate. My rabbit attacked, leaving her with a very tiny scratch on her eye lid. I was looking at her eye but couldn’t see any scratches. Only the lid. Well where she is on the bed is when I noticed the scratch, and the next morning she has all this gunk on her eye… please help and let me know what I can do for the next few days to keep her comfortable. I still want to take her to the vet on Monday but for tonight and all of Sunday what can I do to make her more comfortable?


----------



## Alaskan (Aug 2, 2021)

@Bunnylady 

Thoughts?


----------

